# 혼난다 (혼나다?)



## wide12

Does it means to be angry?

The BLUEDIC gives me: 혼나다         get frightened out of one's wits; become startled; be horrified; be scared; have a bitter experience; have a hard time of it; have an awful time; have a hell of a time; pay dearly

But I recall hearing that word in some dramas and if I remember correctly, it was translated like to be angry.

Am i right?


----------



## Min K

I never heard that 혼나다 means to be angry.
I think the translation is worng or you misunderstood.
Do you remeber whole sentence in dramas?

혼나다 also means 'be scolded'.
Maybe an actor in dramas was scolded by someone so the actor  got angry.(It's just my guess...)


----------



## wide12

Yes , it might have been " be scolded". Thanks.


----------



## kartelite

Is is possible you're confusing it with 화나다, which means to be angry?


----------



## irani11

Upon seeing the thread's title, the thought crossed my mind that it could be someone got angry and say "너 혼난다?" because I use the phrase quite often and pretty sure many people say this oftentimes. 
The whole expression should read, I think but not sure, "(너) (그러다) 혼난다"
Someone got on his nerves so he said "keep doing that, you're gonna be in trouble", which simply means he is pissed off.
I'm not quite sure if this is really the case the phrase occurred in, but just so you know, 혼난다 can express stuff like this.


----------



## wide12

irani11 said:


> Upon seeing the thread's title, the thought crossed my mind that it could be someone got angry and say "너 혼난다?" because I use the phrase quite often and pretty sure many people say this oftentimes.
> The whole expression should read, I think but not sure, "(너) (그러다) 혼난다"
> Someone got on his nerves so he said "keep doing that, you're gonna be in trouble", which simply means he is pissed off.
> I'm not quite sure if this is really the case the phrase occurred in, but just so you know, 혼난다 can express stuff like this.



대박! I am 100 % positive this was the meaning I looked for. thanks


----------



## Etradissiv

Actually, BLUDIC is correct. 혼 means "soul" or "spirit" and 나다 means "be out." So, 혼나다 means "to be so scared that your soul escapes (from your body)."
Example: 인터뷰에서 대답하기 힘든 질문들 때문에 정말 혼났어요.
_ I had such a hard time at the interview because of hard-to-answer questions.

_혼나다 also means "to be scolded, reprimended."


----------

